# How Many Mice in a 50 Gallon Bin?



## Cheshire Gleam

Trying to minimize my space while still giving the mice a healthy amount of room. Measurements are 39 L x 21 W x 17 H in inches, 101 L x 55 W x 46 H in centimeters. 50 gallons/189 liters.


----------



## Amtma Mousery

That is the exact size I use for my does. I house them in groups of 20-60. The greater the population, the more cleaning required- at least once a week.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

Good tip, thanks!


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

Also, is it 20-60 does based on size, age, variety or something else?


----------



## Amtma Mousery

I do breeding sessions of multiple pairings during one time. I alternate between the lines (Roan, Black, Siamese). Often, within each strain 5-6 does will be bred to 1 buck.

I separate does based upon their gestation status in 60 liter bins- does that are having babies around the same time go into the same tank. So that there are not significant difference in age between babies within each pile. This often manifests with 2 60 liter bins with 2 or 3 nursing does and their litters. Once the babies are approximately weaned, the does and their mothers all go into a large 200 liter bin and the bucks go into a different 200 liter bin. This often results in approximately 20-60 mice per 200 liter bin.

The mice will then remain there until they mature for sub-strain selection at approximately 3 months of age. They will then be separated and regrouped with new mice for their designated sub-strain (ears, size, color). Then, they are housed with a buck during a breeding session and the cycle repeats.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

That's an interesting method, thanks for sharing. Might have to apply it some day if I ever have that many mice!


----------



## freckles24

I know this is an old post but I just got a 50 gallon Sterilite bin like this








And it will house 6 females! It's quite large but mine are pet mice and I want them to have ample room. Their old bin was this one








It has about half the room of the new one and was pretty cramped.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

They're very lucky does to have so much space to themselves!  I prefer using larger enclosures too, more enriching items can fit as well as mice. Your original bin is what similar to what I use for a lot of my mice, mostly for does rearing their litters.


----------



## Amtma Mousery

Where did you get the 50 gallon bin from?


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

Walmart.


----------



## Amtma Mousery

Ok thanks


----------

